# Bob Showing The Love, haha!



## JennieLove

This is what Bob *HAS* to do everyday when I open their cage...  

KISSES




















I think its only a Bob thing :x I was shot down...Haha!












Random





































You sick of Bob yet? Well thats too bad, cuz he LOVES the camera, lol























































Hello my Jay! 










The Digs










Me I love my new hair...LMAO


----------



## Inesita

Haha, aw! So cute!
I love your hair also!


----------



## JennieLove

Haha, Thank You! Its so funny how Bob bites my lips, very lighty, (I call them love bites/Kisses).


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

What type/kind is Jay? I have a little guy that looks dang near IDENTICAL to him (his name is Squish). Im still not very proficient regarding the different types, colors and so forth...

Great pics, btw!


----------



## JennieLove

After 7 years, Im not to good with the types and colors either...LMAO. I think hes a Beige Hooded Dumbo? Ill have to ask again, haha and Thank you!


----------



## cashewsmama

aww how cute! bob sounds like such a sweetie! haha, i like the shot of jay "shooting you down"


----------



## Forensic

Aw, c'mon Jay, what's with the cold shoulder? 

:lol:


----------



## JennieLove

Haha, Jays my shy one


----------



## Wench

Bob looks like a really friendly little guy.


----------



## Matt

JennieLove said:


>


I think I see a little tounge in that one...lol...


----------



## rattielover2007

My *blue* gives m e==e kisses too. But she like to hold my lip with her hand.


----------



## JennieLove

LMAO


----------



## Hippy

Your cage just makes me happy. Can you tell me more about it? Size and what kind of cage(s) it is?? :]]


----------



## JennieLove

Well Im glad it makes you happy, haha. 

Its 38.5 inches Long, 20.5 inches wide, 39.5 inches Tall, can hold 9 rats according to the rat calculator. The botton 1/3 of the cage is a marchioro cage, the rest is custum made by my BF and I. It has one VERY large door in the front, one smaller one at the bottom, and one large flip-up on the top of the cage. 

List:

3 ramps (2 made of Bird ladders and Kitchen Grip, 1 taken from the corner shelf)
1 corner shelf (baught at petsmart)
1 corner potty box (I use yesterdays News for Litter)
1 HUGE watter bottle (Lixit brand baught at petsmart, Big Gulp and able to put ice cubes inside!)
1 Large Igloo (purple)
2 large food bowls (purple and red)
1 pet carrier (used for extra housing/hidy spot)
9 hammocks (3 store baught, 6 homemade) 
1 VERY large slab of stone/marble (Cool place fo rthe rats to lay) 
1 Small Cozy Bed (baught at petsmart) 
1 Large Hidy Tube (blue)
3 homemade mats for each level of the cage
2 Fabric mats (one fleece and one yarn)
1 Toy Box w/ Wooden Blocks inside (baught at the 99cent store)
About 4-5 large Cat Balls w/bells (baught at the 99cent store)
About 4-5 Teddy Bears (baught at the 99cent store and 25c machines)
About 20 toilet Paper Rolls (LMAO) 
10 towels (4 big for their main bedding and 6 smaller hand towels) 

2 Handome Male Rats Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## JennieLove

Matt said:


> JennieLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see a little tounge in that one...lol...
Click to expand...

Haha, certainly not from my end of that kiss either!


----------



## Lunachick

I love how Bob loves the camera lol He has the cutest eyes. I'd call them puppy eyes  Very cute.
I was going to say how Jay looks huge, but you did say he's a dumbo. Are they not larger then standard rats? I could be wrong!
And I love your hair too  You're very pretty.


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you Lunachick!

I have no idea if Dumbos are suppose to be larger than Standards, but Jay is smaller than Bob by about a 1/2lb.


----------



## Lunachick

LMAO oh wow, ok :lol: Looks like I'm wrong!


----------

